# My 3Speed Holster (Review)



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

My 3Speed Holster Review


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I note from your photograph that your pistol is buried so deeply inside your 3Speed Holster that acquiring a proper, strong, full firing grip before beginning a presentation would be almost impossible to accomplish.

I suggest that you need to place some sort of incompressible stuffing down into the pistol pocket of the holster, so that the pistol is raised at least one inch higher than it now is.

The pistol's handle should stand high enough to permit you to immediately place your fingers completely around the grip, before ever beginning to pull it upward.


----------



## Kennydale (Jun 10, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I note from your photograph that your pistol is buried so deeply inside your 3Speed Holster that acquiring a proper, strong, full firing grip before beginning a presentation would be almost impossible to accomplish.
> 
> I suggest that you need to place some sort of incompressible stuffing down into the pistol pocket of the holster, so that the pistol is raised at least one inch higher than it now is.
> 
> The pistol's handle should stand high enough to permit you to immediately place your fingers completely around the grip, before ever beginning to pull it upward.


Thanks, going to range this weekend will have to work on it before I get there. What it has is the backplate has a (Plastic ?) pliable sheet in it. After the first two weeks of draw practice, your thumb makes a funnel area they refer to as a draw cone. As much as i hate putting any kind of stuffing in the holster, I want to see if this would add a better draw. I give it a whirl .


----------

